# Storing Butter



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

How do you store you butter? Whether for use now or later? I want details, please! LOL

Currently, I separate the freshly made butter into 1/4 lb. globs, then wrap each in parchment paper, which I then store in a freezer bag, in the freezer, until needed for use. For the butter we are using, I just set it on the counter in a regular butter dish. I am considering whether to get one of those butter crock things that uses water to keep the butter fresh and cool, but not so cold it cannot be spread. Anyone use one of those?

Krystal


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I always break the lid on mine.. 

They work good as long as you dont put too much water in there, and as long as everyone remembers to close it.

I freeze my butter in little glass ramikins, uncovered. They are 1/2# circular ones.Then put them in a freezerbag. Then, when I need butter I get one lump out and put it back in the ramikin with the lid on. I usually keep it in the fridge. No AC in my house. 

I never have perfectly soft butter for spreading, unless I think about it in advance. LOL.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have tried a butter keeper and it did not work well for me. I use a 1/2 lb butter mold and eject the butter onto waxed paper. I wrap the butter in the waxed paper and store in Zip Lock freezer bags. I also use a regular butter dish for keeping butter ready for use.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

at the moment: we form the butter into hand-molded balls that average 14 oz. To keep, I place one ball on top of a sheet of waxed butcher paper, fold the paper over (like wrapping a present), then smash the top of the ball down to form a somewhat flattened somewhat oblong. I tape the ends shut, label with the date, and freeze. To use - just unwrap, remove from the paper, and keep on top of a breadplate in the dish cabinet. We always use it before it goes rancid - doing it the same way my mom & grandmother did. 

in the future?: dreaming of my two butter molds which may or may not get here this week.....


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I use a Butter Bell and love it. I just make sure to change out the water everyday.

Cathleen, you will have to post your butter molds for us to see! I had ordered a beautiful one from e-bay but it ended up being damaged. I will be checking them out again soon


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We keep our butter covered on the counter in winter months, Frig. in the summer, anything you want to keep for awhile put in the freezer.Thanks Marc


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Even keeping it in the fridge, my butter develops an "off" smell and flavor after a week or so. Can't figure out why, so I just make smaller balls, wrap and freeze in baggies.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I have one of those crocks and I don't really like it too much. I may not be using it right though. For long term butter storage (especially without a freezer) making ghee is your best bet in my opinion.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you can can butter 
link to a site about canning butter http://www.endtimesreport.com/canning_butter.html
i keep wanting try it but havent yet


----------

